# Low Testosterone / Depression / Esteem / Energy



## LowTissues (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

OKay, here is my story. I retired from the U.S. Army last June (2010) after 24 years of active duty with the Regular Army. I already had approved retirement and started having a LOT of health problems. Some of which were Low Testosterone which has caused (at least partially) a Major Depressive Disorder, a SERIOUS lack of energy and a very bad level of Self Esteem. I wear 2 of the Androderm 2.5 mg/day Testosterone Transdermal System patches a day and just last week had a blood test that showed my PSA at .40 (which I am told is good), and my Specimen Serum blood test result was 161.25 with a Reference of 241-827. I had a test called PROLACTIN with a result of 3.4 NG/ML and a Reference of 0-20 - (not sure what that is). 
In any event my VA doctor calls me and says that she is going to send me to an Endocrinologist and that I should be receiving a letter in the mail in the next few weeks. I am thinking that since I have regularly retired and I have Tricare Prime I should take a copy of this blood test to my Primary Care Physician who is a civilian internist and go through her to see the Endocrinologist instead of the VA as they are DEFINITELY not the best (I have found that out the hard way-with only the 'Low Rent' Drugs). Any advice? Is this Testosterone level low enough to cause me to be as sluggish and tired as I always seem to be or is it the simple 'power of suggestion'? 
Does anyone have any advice for me? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance for any help that you may be able to provide.

LowT


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

For PTSD I have heard some stories of recovery with David Berceli's Trauma Release Exercises, I made a thread in the alternatives http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/27410-trauma-releasing-exercises-tre/ , I have tried them and they are good because they are easy and you don't have to relive the trauma, there are some vets on youtube who have left testimonials. I don't know if they will work for each person but my theory is that if you remove the stress and tension from the body then your hormones like testosterone will flow and produce more easily as the body naturally harmonises itself once the stress is removed. I have heard EMDR has helped some people too. Good luck.


----------

